# Do you own any Pokemon Merchandise?



## ultraviolet (Aug 25, 2012)

So I was looking through all my stuff and I realised I actually had more pokemon stuff than I thought! Do you have any pokemon stuff? You should post pictures!





I mostly have things from those pokeball vending machine keyring things that are like $3? There's a few of those at the local shopping centre and lots of my spare change goes into it. The Ivysaur on the left is super super old - it has (c) 1999 Nintendo on its butt, I think it probably came in a showbag or something. I got Feraligatr in highschool when my then-boyfriend found it on the ground and gave it to me, and I still feel a little sad that there was at least one other pokemon fan in high school that I didn't know about. Also plush Chimecho used to hang above my window (because it's a wind... chime... gettit? dohoho). My sister has a plush pidove that I gave to her for her birthday but she's not that into pokemon so I'm wondering if she'll let me have it back. :D I also have a super-old 1998 small psyduck plush and a spearow one somewhere but idk where it's gotten to. Wigglytuff, Jigglypuff and Charmander are all also super super old. 






And then tinyraikou is my favourite, so he hangs from my laptop bag. I think I got him from a vending machine around when HG/SS came out.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 25, 2012)

On the left are Patches and Duchess, a driftblim and lickilicky. I got Patches from a Dirt Cheap (basically a store filled with relatively clean, broken garbage) and I got Duchess from the local flea market. She was ten dollars. (I also have Axew but I didn't take a picture of it)

There's also that poké ball necklace-choker-thing. Made out of clay, painted with acrylic. It's not technically 'merchandise', I guess, but whatever.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

I have some cards, but other than that...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

I have an unfinished painting of a scrapped Wi-Fi team somewhere and a few figures and some Tazo things. Oh, and a deck of cards and pretty much every game. =] There's also a broken CD with the original Pokemon theme somewhere, if that counts.


----------



## Scootaloo (Aug 25, 2012)

lots of cards, and some plushies (Piplup, Mudkip, Corphish, Plusle, Azurill, Cherrim, Manaphy, Mantyke) as well as the toys that McDonald's and Burger King gave out with Kid's Meals.

EDIT: I used to have some Pokemon yo-yo's that i got when I lived in Germany, and I also won a huge Pikachu plush from the fair.

EDIT2: I have some Pokemon chapter books i got from the elementary school book fairs a couple years ago, which came with a sheet of tattoos.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 25, 2012)

I collect the trading cards so I have loads of 'em! I also have Scraggy, Deerling, Riolu, Woobat, Squirtle, Snorlax, Eevee, Raichu, and loads of Pikachu as plushies. I also have one of those huge Pikachu pillows but I think I left that back home when I moved... I have tiny figurines of Reshiram, Giratina, Lugia, and Arceus as well.

I can get pics when I'm not housesitting.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a small roundish pikachu plush that I think was given away as a toy at burger king some time in the 1990s. It's in really bad shape, but I still have it. 

I've been meaning to buy some plushies, but I haven't found any. I go to thrift stores all the time, maybe I'll get lucky and find one one of these days.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 25, 2012)

Some plushes (Pikachu, a bigger Pikachu, Pichu, Riolu, Torchic, Treecko, Ducklett), a deck of cards and a booster pack, two hats (Pikachu and Minccinno), some keychains, a notebook, a pencil pouch, a promotional coin from Jirachi: Wish Maker, a 2012 calender, a box of stickers, two pencils, some figurines (Combusken, Lucario, Beartic, Zorua, Milotic, Jirachi) and a coloring book. Oh, and a pillow.
Yeah, I'm obsessed.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

I have various Pokemon-related books, some figurines that I lost, a small Chimchar plush thing, and some weird plastic things with marbles in them that you roll around with images of Pokemon on them. And a lot of Pokemon trading cards.


----------



## Dar (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a ton of cards, with a few Japanese ones. I have several plushies, which consist of Meowth, Manaphy, Kricketot, Chimchar, andDialga. I also have a few silver figurines at my grandma's house.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 26, 2012)

oh yes.

I have sooooo many plushes from when I was younger but most are packed away somewhere now so the ones I keep out are: Teddiursa, Gligar, Spheal, Cubchoo, Palpitoad, Excadrill, Shieldon, both Shelloses, Dwebble, Mewtwo, Koffing and a tiny Raichu and Pikachu.

Have a bunch of figures around, loads of posters and stickers, a small pile of cards (sold most of them years ago MASSIVE REGRET), some books from when I was younger, 2011/2012 calendars....

and erm I collect anything Driftveil Gym or Castelia Gym related so I have a load of Quake badges and Insect badges and some stuff from the TCG leagues and clearfiles with Clay n Burgh on them fdhjgdsg. And I'm trying to get plushes of both their teams.

joining pkmncollectors on LJ was a gr8 decision but oh god my wallet.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I have three stickers...


----------



## Autumn (Aug 29, 2012)

Vaporeon plushie my boyfriend got me and Pikachu and Squirtle plushies I got at an amusement park.

Also tons of cards but I want to sell those.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 30, 2012)

Umm...I have a Pokemon Silver GBC Holder (Lugia FTW!), a bunch of cards, and a lot of Hoenn Pokemon figurines. I have a lot of Poke-merchandise!


----------



## Ever (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Piplup plushie named Bubbles. I also have various keychains, the D/P Pokedex and Post-Game Guide, the Sinnoh Handbook, and a Pikachu origami kit!


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 31, 2012)

I was a slightly obsessive teenager (and the chu in my name isn't just for decoration)

Some insanity.

More.

+way more non-Pikachu stuff, but who cares about that?


----------



## Spoon (Aug 31, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> I was a slightly obsessive teenager (and the chu in my name isn't just for decoration)
> 
> Some insanity.
> 
> ...


Do you still have Samuschu?

 As for myself, most of my merchandise has been given to me by other people. I have, like, twelve Pokemon plushies and I think all of them have been given to me. I did buy these little phone charms for myself from a quarter machine, though. And most of the Pokemon manga released stateside in the past decade.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got a little Palkia-in-a-Pokeball somewhere, and I still have a Chimchar pencil topper from '08 when my aunt bought me a Pokemon pencil. I've also got a Buneary figurine somewhere, two Pichus, and a Charmander given to me by my cousin. We also bought the Diamond and Pearl-themed macaroni boxes when they came out and saved the fronts. 'Coz I looove macaroni. I also have like a thousand cards. (Seriously.)

Wow, I have more stuffs than I thought.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 31, 2012)

Everglider said:


> I have a Piplup plushie named Bubbles. I also have various keychains, the D/P Pokedex and Post-Game Guide, the Sinnoh Handbook, and a Pikachu origami kit!


T.T I want that Piplup plush (favorite Pokemon line and evolution [Empoleon])! I remember some more merchandise that I have. Some figurines (Salamence and Latias figurines, both donated to the poor), a lot of books and some novels based upon the anime.


----------



## Kamara (Sep 5, 2012)

I have three video games, a Pokedex


----------



## voltianqueen (Sep 5, 2012)

I've got a bunch of plush toys :3 My favorite Pikachu is a big one with no tail named Nakkie that my aunt found for us at a yard sale one time. But yeah we have a bunch of plushies and figures, including a Palkia keychain my sister bought for me that I keep with my house keys now. I also have several Pokemon t-shirts..

This is weird but I also have Pokemon gummy/fruit rollup wrappers from like 2000 ~__~

Finally, my prized plush.....


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a few plushies but my dad threw them away when I was younger and got an after-school detention...again.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an autumn Deerling plush from the Pokémon Centre. :3


----------



## TheBluejay (Oct 1, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> I have some cards, but other than that...


Pretty much this for me


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2012)

Other than the games, I have lots of figurines, a bunch of cards... a Pez Meowth, and a Poliwag that can be turned inside-out into a pokéball.


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

I have plenty of little figures, I (had) have a (stolen) Ash Ketchum from my friend,there's the big Pikachu on my bed, several mangas, a broken Charmander key-chain, a broken Piplup pen, I have two Pokeballs with golden cards in them(with box), and that's about all.


----------



## Miles101 (Jan 21, 2013)

I own several Pokédolls I got before Pokémoncenter.com closed down. I am considering collecting them again, though ordering online is a pain and I'm four hours away from New York, so driving up to Nintendo World would be a hassle, hehe.

My personal favorite is my Celebi <3


----------



## Byrus (Jan 22, 2013)

I was clearing out the attic and sold most of my Pokémon merchandise in a jumble sale. I was sorry to part with them but there really wasn't enough room. I do have a small Pikachu plush left though, because there's some good memories attached to that one. This isn't a photo of my own toy, but it basically looks identical to this person's photo. I also kept a small Gengar and Venusaur keyring, though the 'Saur might be bootleg, er, I dunno. It's not that well-made anyway... I sold a Blastoise, Poliwhirl and a fat, gigantic Pikachu toy (Again, not my photo, but it basically looked like this). Maybe some others. I'm also trying to sell my Pokémon cards but oh God, how the hell did I get so many?

The kid I sold the big Pikachu plushie to seemed really delighted about it, and I have to admit that made me smile.

EDIT - Oh wait, I do have a photo of the Gengar that's actually mine






and there's an opening in the back to store money in:


----------



## Apodosira (Jan 24, 2013)

I have two Pikachu plushes (one is electronic and talking, the other is a bag that I have put money in), one Victini plush, a Marill pillow, a few old Pokémon toys from Burger King, and a few 24-karate gold Pokémon cards inside Poké Balls, which are also from Burger King. I also have an old school accessory set, which are a Bulbasaur pencil sharpener, a Pikachu stapler, a Jigglypuff adhesive tape dispenser, and a Poliwhirl flexible measuring tape.

I used to collect Pokémon trading cards. I still own them stored in a Pokémon binder; I have never given away, sold, or traded any Pokémon cards. I have hundreds of them, but I know that some of you have more. I am going to collect Pokémon plushies; I have gone to a store that sells them. I also have a deck of Pokémon standard playing cards that are not trading.

One more thing: Still hung on my wall is a big wallscroll of Pikachu in the very close foreground, and many Bug Pokémon, grass, trees, landscape, and scenery in the background.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 24, 2013)

Byrus said:


> EDIT - Oh wait, I do have a photo of the Gengar that's actually mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh that just looks
awesome i am jealous


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 20, 2019)

lol, tons, especially in more resent years ;3


----------



## haneko (Oct 28, 2019)

I've got a few ancient plushies from the 90s - Meowth, Gengar, and Blastoise - I picked up at a second-hand sale in my sister's school. More recently, my parents got me some small figures of Wobuffet and Squirtle.


----------

